# Extractor Fan Query



## 109961 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hymer 584 Year 2000

I hope this isn't a stupid question. My extractor has stopped working, was ok, and now it's not.
I've read all the manuals and paperwork supplied but I can't find a separate fuse listed.
I've tested the switch and that works, and the light tube works.

Will I have to drop down the whole of the grey metal casing to have a look inside or does someone have another idea ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I've tested the switch and that works"

Were there any volts at it?

Dave


----------



## 109961 (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry didn't make myself clear

Yeah, got 12 volts at the switch.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well I'd get to the motor and check you still had 12V across it with the switch turned on, and if that's the case, I'd conclude a duff motor winding :-(

Dave


----------



## 109961 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok Dave, that's next I guess

Thanks for your input


----------



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Manouche
Dropping the grey panel is quite easy. Just spring out the opal lamp cover. Then there are about 3 screws pointing upwards, holding the grey panel to the underside of the cabinet.
Hope this helps.


----------

